# Sage Baskets



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can buy Sage 54mm single wall two cup filter baskets from?

Thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Weymouth said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy Sage 54mm single wall two cup filter baskets from?
> 
> Thanks


Direct from Sage is probably your best bet. Think there may be a IMS one that'll fit with a bit of modification to the rim too.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Direct from Sage is probably your best bet. Think there may be a IMS one that'll fit with a bit of modification to the rim too.


Cheers guess I will have to wait for them to get them in stock. I thought ebay/amazon or a bella barista etc. would have them but no joy as yet.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

It's is also worth ringing them as the website is not always up to date on stock ..If you can get through


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

Nicknak said:


> It's is also worth ringing them as the website is not always up to date on stock ..If you can get through


Yes i'm trying to deal with Sage at the moment that's why i'm trying to find another supplier. I first off ordered some filters last Wednesday free postage as over £10. On Thursday I ordered the filter baskets but as under £10 it was £2.50 postage. I thought I would fire off an e-mail and phone call to try and put the 2 orders together and get the £2.50 refunfed (actually nothing is showing on my credit card from Sage but it does take a few days for anything to appear on my card).

I did get responses eventually saying that this was not possible as the orders were shipped. I then phoned again and found out they had not shipped. Sage were then going to cancel both orders and I would reorder the 2 togther. I then went on the the site today and firstly the baskets are out of stock (well that's what it says!) and the link to the filters does not work now.

You can see now why I was looking for an alternative supplier!

Also I now have an email saying the filters have been sent!!!!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Mmmm sorry that was similar to the experience I had .. Good luck


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

Nicknak said:


> Mmmm sorry that was similar to the experience I had .. Good luck


That's why I bought from Lakeland - 3 years refund or replacement if i'm not happy for any reason.

Lets hope it doesn't come to that and Sage sort out the spares I'm after


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes Lakeland was the best experience I had whilst dealing with Sage


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Already been said I see. But after all of that better to call up again and ask about stock. The website is badly maintained. Do not take it as an indication of stock.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

They have recently switched to a global web site - might not help with showing actual stock levels and knowing Sage last order to arrive for Xmas may be jan next 2019.









Also get the impression that spares are now hold in a central warehouse owned by their UK parent company - that is not Breville. The global web site does seem to be a Breville one.

John

-


----------

